# Tennessee/OU



## toyota4x4h (Sep 12, 2015)

Ok boys today's the day! This game won't affect our sec chances but I will say win or lose we will see what 10rc is about this year. Are the coaches good enough to make the adjustments necessary on the defense so they aren't blasted in the pass game again? Will the offense open it up more from last week? Will we have a pass rush at all today? (Barnett needs to step up) How do you guys feel about it? I know slayers thoughts but surely some of you will be pulling for the sec later today lol.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 12, 2015)

it might be closer than a blow out but Oklahoma will win by double digits.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 12, 2015)

I picked Oklahoma to win, but I certainly wouldn't be surprised if Tennessee won. It is in Knoxville, a tough place to play.

I'll simply go with OU after the impressive performance of their QB last week. Even though it was against Akron, that OU QB passed for 388 yards and three touchdowns and even ran for a score in just three quarters. Pretty impressive, no matter who it was against. On the other hand, Bowling Green's QB, Matt Johnson, threw for 424 yards and two touchdowns against that Tennessee D last week. So, I'm expecting that UT D to be torched again this week. Can you say, burnt orange? 

Sooners storm Knoxville and leave Butch Cassidy sobbing in the arms of his players. 
OU 41 - UT 30


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 12, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> it might be closer than a blow out but Oklahoma will win by double digits.



This!!!

And no one in the SEC will pull for the Vols except the Vols...

I think Toyota is worried.. He's wanting us to pick the Vols to make himself feel better about the game..


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 12, 2015)

This game will be tight at half time. I think OU opens it up middle third and takes over going into the 4th. I still think 10RC could win but the D will be half to play lights out for 10RC to win. I think 10RC will put some points on the board and keep it close until the 2nd half.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 12, 2015)

Oklahoma tends to lose at least one game they shouldn't have each year. Hoping this is the one.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 12, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> I picked Oklahoma to win, but I certainly wouldn't be surprised if Tennessee won. It is in Knoxville, a tough place to play.
> 
> I'll simply go with OU after the impressive performance of their QB last week. Even though it was against Akron, that OU QB passed for 388 yards and three touchdowns and even ran for a score in just three quarters. Pretty impressive, no matter who it was against. On the other hand, Bowling Green's QB, Matt Johnson, threw for 424 yards and two touchdowns against that Tennessee D last week. So, I'm expecting that UT D to be torched again this week. Can you say, burnt orange?
> 
> ...



quality post with good analysis with a respectable butch slap.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Sep 12, 2015)

TN wins in a squeaker


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Sep 12, 2015)

TN is 2-29 vs ranked teams post fulmer, didnt know that


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 12, 2015)

tenn 31  ou 27


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 12, 2015)

ClemsonRangers said:


> TN is 2-29 vs ranked teams post fulmer, didnt know that



Shhhhh.... Hush your dirty mouth...


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 12, 2015)

ClemsonRangers said:


> TN is 2-29 vs ranked teams post fulmer, didnt know that



That means they are due.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 12, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> That means they are due.



Hopefully not this year!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 12, 2015)

Good analysis fellas. I also think the d needs/has to play lights out. I'm hoping the crowd and the checkerboard stands get everyone fired up and they all play lights out. I'm ready is all I know!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 12, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Good analysis fellas. I also think the d needs/has to play lights out. I'm hoping the crowd and the checkerboard stands get everyone fired up and they all play lights out. I'm ready is all I know!



so you agree with silver that OU will  "storm knoxville and leave butch sobbing in the arms of his players".


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 12, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> so you agree with silver that OU will  "storm knoxville and leave butch sobbing in the arms of his players".



Sure do!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 12, 2015)

20min out! Poppin my first beer now haha!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 12, 2015)

10rc WILL beat uga this year fellas.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 12, 2015)

Woooooooo! Up at hooters, we've you at 4x4


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 12, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> 10rc WILL beat uga this year fellas.



You might be correct........ Vols looking good so far


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 12, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> 10rc WILL beat uga this year fellas.





May, may not.. No doubt though ya'll have the fans worried ..


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 12, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> You might be correct........ Vols looking good so far



if slayer loses the bet he has to move into the trailer


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 12, 2015)

So far so good but gotta keep it up don't let up!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 12, 2015)

Adam Griffith sucks!

someone from Calhoun, go to Tuscaloosa please and take him back.

go vols


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 12, 2015)

Clearing slayers lot this evening and tomorrow. Will have grass by spring. Right on time for him!


----------



## srb (Sep 12, 2015)

Tenn play pretty good...


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 12, 2015)

Toledo defeats Arkansas! 16-12


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 12, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Toledo defeats Arkansas! 16-12



Wasn't Brett talking smack about the easy schedule OSU has? May need to handle business at home before talking.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 12, 2015)

joepuppy said:


> Wasn't Brett talking smack about the easy schedule OSU has? May need to handle business at home before talking.



The idiot sure was


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 12, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Toledo defeats Arkansas! 16-12



Maybe yall will start to realize the sec is overrated.


----------



## srb (Sep 12, 2015)

Tenn still up...


----------



## weagle (Sep 12, 2015)

Vols look good.  QB making good decisions.  D flying to the ball.  Tenn is living in the Sooners backfield.


----------



## srb (Sep 12, 2015)

Tenn def looking good,Ou that bad....


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 12, 2015)

The o needs to step it up


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 12, 2015)

Yep. Vols looking strong.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 12, 2015)

Stagnet offense is keeping this close ughhh


----------



## The mtn man (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 12, 2015)

Score, time left ???  Lil help for those of us at work !!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 12, 2015)

17-3 10min in 4th. Ou however is at the 5 yd line


----------



## weagle (Sep 12, 2015)

Vols up 17-3,  Sooners driving 3rd and goal at the 3. 8:42 left in the 4th


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 12, 2015)

17-10


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 12, 2015)

17-10 now. The o has to step up.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 12, 2015)

Neither offense looks very good. Bunch of penalties


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 12, 2015)

Was that the first score for either team in the second half?


----------



## weagle (Sep 12, 2015)

Sooners scored.

Vols stopped them twice on the drive only to give up 1st downs on defensive penalties.  

Tenn is still living in the sooner's backfield.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 12, 2015)

Thanks ya'll !!


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 12, 2015)

Kentucky is beating SC 24-7


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Sep 12, 2015)

rutroe squeaker cometh


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 12, 2015)

They better not pull a Florida game from last year.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Sep 12, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Kentucky is beating SC 24-7



dont jinx it


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Sep 12, 2015)

is there lightning in the area?


----------



## weagle (Sep 12, 2015)

Vols 3 and out.
Sooners ball at their own 40.
6:06 left


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 12, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Kentucky is beating SC 24-7


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 12, 2015)

Does this qb have chicken grease on his legs??? What the crap! I'm chugging beers now.


----------



## weagle (Sep 12, 2015)

Oklahoma's QB is Houdini.  Miraculous escapes.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Sep 12, 2015)

yikes


----------



## weagle (Sep 12, 2015)

Tenn gives them another gift 1st down.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 12, 2015)

Some sorry officiating today


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 12, 2015)

ECU 14 UF 10 in the 3rd. Go Vols!

jt


----------



## weagle (Sep 12, 2015)

I hate to see a game decided by terrible officiating


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 12, 2015)

OU qb can shake and bake outta one tackle after another.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 12, 2015)

Sooners tied it up


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 12, 2015)

Oklahoma has MO on their side.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 12, 2015)

Ugh shoot me


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 12, 2015)

I will say don't matter how this goes this will be a learning experience for a team that hasn't been in big games like this in a long time! Either they are resilient and pull it out OR they lose and know they got a lot of growing up to do. Ot here we go.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Sep 12, 2015)

TN gonna pull it out


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 12, 2015)

What a game.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 12, 2015)

Good grief


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 12, 2015)

Mich. St14 Oregon 7 at the half. That's a good game


----------



## weagle (Sep 12, 2015)

If Tenn can stay away from the defensive penalties they can stop OU.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 12, 2015)

1 play!


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 12, 2015)

Wow


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 12, 2015)

Oh boy


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 12, 2015)

Ahh. I don't have any nails left.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 12, 2015)

2nd OT


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 12, 2015)

Turnover in OT loses this game


----------



## weagle (Sep 12, 2015)

Great Game.  Both teams scrapping.


----------



## Cleburne (Sep 12, 2015)

Wow, what a game. Hope TN wins it.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 12, 2015)

I hope we pull it out but if not gotta hand it to ou they are some tough kids for sure.


----------



## weagle (Sep 12, 2015)

Advantage OU


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 12, 2015)

Now on to the whipping LSU is giving Missy St.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 12, 2015)

Good Grief Tenn.  the excuses are mounting.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 12, 2015)

Ball Game


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 12, 2015)

Welp that's on Dobbs there. Good game though no worries. We will beat some teams this year! Go vols!


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 12, 2015)

Interception game over oky's win


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## weagle (Sep 12, 2015)

I'm feeling good about our ugly win right now.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## Resica (Sep 12, 2015)

Great game . Tough loss.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## elfiii (Sep 12, 2015)

In other news today UT is not back.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 12, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Welp that's on Dobbs there. Good game though no worries. We will beat some teams this year! Go vols!


You never like to lose but that was a whale of a game.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 12, 2015)

Good game Vols


----------



## Horns (Sep 12, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> You never like to lose but that was a whale of a game.



Indeed. Qb sneak on 4th down for TD to tie. Man


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 12, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Good game Vols



Actually the game of the week!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 12, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> You never like to lose but that was a whale of a game.



Yup it was a great game to watch for sure! The loss better help the team grow. They got a lot to work on for sure like holding a lead when they have it haha.


----------



## The mtn man (Sep 12, 2015)

Blew it!!! Good game anyways OU.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 12, 2015)

As much as I hate to say it this has been the most interesting game of the day so far.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 12, 2015)

Wow! Still in shock! Great game in Knoxville!


----------



## srb (Sep 12, 2015)

Biggest lead blowed @ home in many yrs???


----------



## elfiii (Sep 12, 2015)

toolmkr20 said:


> As much as I hate to say it this has been the most interesting game of the day so far.



Yep. It was a good game. UT had it won but couldn't hang on.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 12, 2015)

no one blew it. just ut following the plan for a 6-6 season.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 12, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


>





Browning Slayer said:


>





Browning Slayer said:


>


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 12, 2015)

srb said:


> Biggest lead blowed @ home in many yrs???



We haven't even been in a game that big in years lol. Most have been blowouts.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 12, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> We haven't even been in a game that big in years lol. Most have been blowouts.



And the last one was Herschel...


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 12, 2015)

On a side note Fournette is putting on a clinic right now.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 12, 2015)

Yes, sir! UT played a heck of a game. Y'all should have won that game, and I won't lie, I was pulling for y'all. I can't stand Stoops and was hoping to see him lose. Probably won't pull for y'all again, though. 

Y'all look like you're going to be handful this year! Keep your heads up.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 12, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> Yes, sir! UT played a heck of a game. Y'all should have won that game, and I won't lie, I was pulling for y'all. I can't stand Stoops and was hoping to see him lose. Probably won't pull for y'all again, though.
> 
> Y'all look like you're going to be handful this year! Keep your heads up.



Class. 
I can't say the same for some.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 12, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Class.
> I can't say the same for some.




Winning on a Saturday... Can't say the same for some...


----------



## elfiii (Sep 12, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> Yes, sir! UT played a heck of a game. Y'all should have won that game, and I won't lie, I was pulling for y'all. I can't stand Stoops and was hoping to see him lose. Probably won't pull for y'all again, though.
> 
> Y'all look like you're going to be handful this year! Keep your heads up.



10rc's D looked pretty stout until the last 6 minutes of the game. UT/UGA could be a defensive battle.


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 12, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Class.
> I can't say the same for some.



That's hertful 4x4.

jt


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 12, 2015)

Tough loss UT. Y'all should be a handful in the East this year.

OU showed a little grit at the end.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 12, 2015)

These guys will learn how to finish games and win. Just takes time.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 12, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Class.
> I can't say the same for some.



i am being totally honest here. i know you are a good guy like probably everyone here. But as far as football, i truly despise the vols and I am glad they lost.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 12, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> That's hertful 4x4.
> 
> jt



Not you doe i can't hate on a gt fan I like them.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 12, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> i am being totally honest here. i know you are a good guy like probably everyone here. But as far as football, i truly despise the vols and I am glad they lost.



 no worries 6 your cool in my book!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 12, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> i am being totally honest here. i know you are a good guy like probably everyone here. But as far as football, i truly despise the vols and I am glad they lost.



Me too!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 12, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Me too!



Just had to quote it.........


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 12, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> i am being totally honest here. i know you are a good guy like probably everyone here. But as far as football, i truly despise the vols and I am glad they lost.



I'm being totally honest too... I hate everything about the Vols... And I'm glad they lost..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 12, 2015)

John Cooper said:


> Just had to quote it.........





Browning Slayer said:


> I'm being totally honest too... I hate everything about the Vols... And I'm glad they lost..



Quote away...


----------



## weagle (Sep 12, 2015)

Vols will make some noise in the East.  

This was a heartbreaking loss, but it's early and they can bounce back.  

I saw a lot of talent on the field for the vols.


----------



## AccUbonD (Sep 12, 2015)

I kinda knew what was coming at half, Vols are in a serious drought and I see no signs of recovery so far in 2015. Good game to the Sooners.

Go Vols!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 12, 2015)

Nobody cares what you say slayer except you..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 12, 2015)

Boy there's gonna be some crow eatin dwagz when UT puts a whuppin on 'em . .


----------



## KYBobwhite (Sep 12, 2015)

*What a horrible feeling at 17-10*



AccUbonD said:


> I kinda knew what was coming at half, Vols are in a serious drought and I see no signs of recovery so far in 2015. Good game to the Sooners.
> 
> Go Vols!



The whole stadium knew what was coming.


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 12, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Boy there's gonna be some crow eatin dwagz when UT puts a whuppin on 'em . .



I already predicted this.......

jt


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 12, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Nobody cares what you say slayer except you..



And yet you keep putting me in your post's even after you put me on your ignore list...


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 12, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Boy there's gonna be some crow eatin dwagz when UT puts a whuppin on 'em . .



Yep. Slayer will be moving into his trailer on my lot and he will be flying his vol flag! I'll get to see the game in persons too I'm pumped for it!


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 12, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> I already predicted this.......
> 
> jt



There will be gnasing of teethers in the dawg nation and some aweome "Fire Mark Richt" threads....

jt


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 12, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> some aweome "Fire Mark Richt" threads....
> 
> jt



I was going to start one at halftime today...


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 12, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> There will be gnasing of teethers in the dawg nation and some aweome "Fire Mark Richt" threads....
> 
> jt



They can win games and have gnashing of the teeth in the fire Richt threads..... I'm not willing to give up on the Dawgs just yet....


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 12, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> They can win games and have gnashing of the teeth in the fire Richt threads..... I'm not willing to give up on the Dawgs just yet....



why should you. they won.  Just dont remind anyone tha back on 5-23-15 at 7 pm Browning Slayer GUARANTEED a DAWG Title THIS YEAR


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 12, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> 5-23-15 at 7 pm you GUARANTEED a DAWG Title THIS YEAR



They will win a title - Belk Bowl Champs!

jt


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 12, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> why should you. they won.  Just dont remind anyone tha back on 5-23-15 at 7 pm you GUARANTEED a DAWG Title THIS YEAR



Brown did that too?? Dang he seemed like a smart guy too.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 12, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Brown did that too?? Dang he seemed like a smart guy too.



He was smart enough to pick Oklahoma in the weekly pick-ems...


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 12, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Brown did that too?? Dang he seemed like a smart guy too.



slayer is the one that guaranteed a title. im not sure about Brown though. He seems smart though; and hes a closet Bama fan like Quack.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 12, 2015)

The only guarantee I gave was we would play 12 regular season games... Go Dawgs beat Cakalacky!!!


----------



## scooty006 (Sep 12, 2015)

10rc is on their way to a third straight moral victory national championship


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 12, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> The only guarantee I gave was we would play 12 regular season games... Go Dawgs beat Cakalacky!!!



I think you are safe with them guaramtees.....

jt


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 12, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> slayer is the one that guaranteed a title. im not sure about Brown though. He seems smart though; and hes a closet Bama fan like Quack.





Roll Tide . .


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 12, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> slayer is the one that guaranteed a title. im not sure about Brown though. He seems smart though; and hes a closet Bama fan like Quack.



You forgot my guarantee on Chubb winning the Heisman..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 12, 2015)

And my all time guarantee... The VOL's suck!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 12, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> And my all time guarantee... The VOL's suck!



Dang Slayer... After tonight's game and UT choking again, you are right again!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 12, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Dang Slayer... After tonight's game and UT choking again, you are right again!





Oh Laaaaaaaawd, Slayer Thug done gone to quoting hisself . .



Drunk Thug.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 13, 2015)

I love watchin Butch Jones squirm and Tenn lose!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 13, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh Laaaaaaaawd, Slayer Thug done gone to quoting hisself . .
> 
> 
> 
> Drunk Thug.



Thizzzzzzz


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 13, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> I love watchin Butch Jones squirm and Tenn lose!!!!



definitely signature line material.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 13, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> There will be gnasing of teethers in the dawg nation and some aweome "Fire Mark Richt" threads....
> 
> jt



there will only be gnashing of tooth in the new fire butch jones thread as they only have one or none.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 13, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> there will only be gnashing of tooth in the new fire butch jones thread as they only have one or none.



Speaking of this I'm reading a lot of the fan comments on some pages I follow on Facebook and even a few friends of mine and they are livid. Saying how the coaches lost it or we need a new qb now. I mean do they not get that the last 6 years in a game against a ranked team we didn't even show up and compete and usually lost by 30? Man how quickly fans forget. We can't expect to beat everyone yet. Fanatics is what you call them..crazies.


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 13, 2015)

ran an errand with tn r see winning 17-3, I think, came back later and they lose it in OT.


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 13, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Speaking of this I'm reading a lot of the fan comments on some pages I follow on Facebook and even a few friends of mine and they are livid. Saying how the coaches lost it or we need a new qb now. I mean do they not get that the last 6 years in a game against a ranked team we didn't even show up and compete and usually lost by 30? Man how quickly fans forget. We can't expect to beat everyone yet. Fanatics is what you call them..crazies.



I watched part of it and it looked like J Dobbs has a good but not great arm. That's a heart breaker loss.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 13, 2015)

westcobbdog said:


> That's a heart breaker loss.



Didn't break my heart.. I'm still enjoying it!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 13, 2015)

^^^^^^^^ Typical Thug response.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 13, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> ^^^^^^^^ Typical Thug response.



Coming from you.... I take that as a compliment..


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 13, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Didn't break my heart.. I'm still enjoying it!



I wanted em' to win for a few reasons. Strength of schedule and make our head to head match up more important.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 13, 2015)

westcobbdog said:


> I wanted em' to win for a few reasons. Strength of schedule and make our head to head match up more important.



Pfftttttt... I could care less what anyone is ranked. Win the East, win the Dome and it will sort itself out. I hope the Vols lose every game from here to the end of time!


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Sep 14, 2015)

The OU fans out here are bashing the SEC and proclaiming their superiority over the SEC. They also see no wrong in the bad sportsmanship at the end of the game. I love the fact that the SEC is burning OU and Stoop's butts.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 14, 2015)

Woody's Janitor said:


> The OU fans out here are bashing the SEC and proclaiming their superiority over the SEC. They also see no wrong in the bad sportsmanship at the end of the game. I love the fact that the SEC is burning OU and Stoop's butts.



Yeah, that was bad seeing that OU player act the way he did after the game. He acted like a total jerk. He's very lucky one of them hillbillies didn't come out of the stands and crack his jaw.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 14, 2015)

if you go to espn now you can see the vols winning 17-3.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 14, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> if you go to espn now you can see the vols winning 17-3.


----------

